# plot bunny



## NythWolf (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2918044

this is unedited so yeah...

Stockholm syndrome
mica is in love with his twin brother My'ka but one night leads to kidnapping when mica only has eyes for one man My'ka

these two are my fav to write about from original gravity
any ideas for more chapters are cool too!!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 15, 2009)

This kind of thread is currently under discussion, so it will remain closed until further notice.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
If you'd like to contribute to the discussion, go here.

EDIT: So, I've made a decision, and the thread will remain locked.  If you want to argue it, though, again, follow that above link.  If not, be sure to link to your gallery in TakeWalker's thread, which is found here:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=9065


----------

